# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  γνώμες για αλλαγή καμένης κάρτας laptop!!

## jean

καλησπέρα
   Έχω ένα aspire 7720g με καμμένη κάρτα (NVIDIA GeForce Go 8400-256MB ls3582p / p419) την έχω κάνει ήδη μια φορά reflow κράτησε για 1 χρόνο... (πάλι καλά) Ε, ας μη βασανίζομαι άλλο... ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω συμβατές, είπα να βάλω κάτι σίγουρο! 
για πείτε μου την γνώμη σας... έχει κανένας καμιά δοκιμασμένη σε θερμοκρασίες κτλ?


βρήκα σε μια λίστα τις συμβατές για το μοντέλο μου...


Aspire 7520g - MXM-II, 8400M G, 8600M GS, Upgrade to 8600M GT, Upgrade to HD 3650, Upgrade to HD 2400 XT, Upgrade to HD 3470, Upgrade to 9650M GT, Failed Upgrade to HD 2600


*δε με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το να είναι καλύτερη σε απόδοση από αυτή που είχα, απλά να είναι όσο ποιο αξιόπιστη γίνετε απο θέμα αντοχής...Φυσικά αυτό δεν εξαρτάτε μόνο απο την κάρτα, αλλα anyway, ότι διαφορά μπορεί να κάνει!


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## giannaras13

> καλησπέρα
>    Έχω ένα aspire 7720g με καμμένη κάρτα (NVIDIA GeForce Go 8400-256MB ls3582p / p419) την έχω κάνει ήδη μια φορά reflow κράτησε για 1 χρόνο... (πάλι καλά) Ε, ας μη βασανίζομαι άλλο... ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω συμβατές, είπα να βάλω κάτι σίγουρο! 
> για πείτε μου την γνώμη σας... έχει κανένας καμιά δοκιμασμένη σε θερμοκρασίες κτλ?
> 
> 
> βρήκα σε μια λίστα τις συμβατές για το μοντέλο μου...
> 
> 
> Aspire 7520g - MXM-II, 8400M G, 8600M GS, Upgrade to 8600M GT, Upgrade to HD 3650, Upgrade to HD 2400 XT, Upgrade to HD 3470, Upgrade to 9650M GT, Failed Upgrade to HD 2600
> ...



Κοιτα εγω θα προτεινα απο την σειρα HD  XXXX της ati..  οτι πιο δοκιμασμενο... εχω τον υπολογιστη μου ενα λαπτοπ το πηρα για τις σπουδες πριν 3 χρονια και τρεχω ανετα autocad , graphics studios,premiere και παιχνιδια ... το κοντερ εχει γραψει παρα πολλες ωρες,δεν κλεινει καθολου,ειμαι εκει η δεν ειμαι  :Tongue2:  και κανενα προβλημα ... για μενα παρε HD XXXX ... αν βρεις και μεγαλυτερο νουμερο ακομα καλυτερα, εγω εχω την hd 5400 .. αλλιως  HD 3650 κ  HD 3470 ειναι καλες

----------


## jean

ATI? Και σε κάποια forum που το έψαξα λίγο, αρκετοί είναι την άποψης οτι οι ΑΤΙ έιναι σκυλιά!
Απλά είμαι απο αυτούς που δε μου κάθετε καλά στο μυαλό η συνεργασία GPU ATI με CPU intel!
Θα μου πεις "βρε τσομπάνη, πλέον και η dell ακόμα βγάζει μοντέλα με τέτοιους συνδυασμούς..."
ένα δίκιο θα το έχεις...

----------


## picdev

δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα συνεργασίας, το πρόβλημα σου είναι το bios ρυθμίζει τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα για συγκεκριμένη κάρτα γραφικών.
Προσωπικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος με ανάλογη εμπειρία

----------


## jean

α, ξέχασα να ρωτήσω...απο θερμοκρασίες πώς πας?

----------


## jean

> δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα συνεργασίας, το πρόβλημα σου είναι το bios ρυθμίζει τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα για συγκεκριμένη κάρτα γραφικών.
> Προσωπικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος με ανάλογη εμπειρία




Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα.... δε το σκέφτηκα!
θα βρω πουθενά πληροφορίες λες?
*εκτός και αν το βάλω manual να λειτουργεί στο max! Αλλά δε μπορώ να δω τώρα αν μπορώ γιατί...ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## giannaras13

> ATI? Και σε κάποια forum που το έψαξα λίγο, αρκετοί είναι την άποψης οτι οι ΑΤΙ έιναι σκυλιά!
> Απλά είμαι απο αυτούς που δε μου κάθετε καλά στο μυαλό η συνεργασία GPU ATI με CPU intel!
> Θα μου πεις "βρε τσομπάνη, πλέον και η dell ακόμα βγάζει μοντέλα με τέτοιους συνδυασμούς..."
> ένα δίκιο θα το έχεις...



3 υπολογιστες ειχα μεχρι τωρα ολοι αυτοι την συνεργσια εχουν αχαχαχ  :Tongue2:

----------


## giannaras13

> α, ξέχασα να ρωτήσω...απο θερμοκρασίες πώς πας?



απο θερμοκρασιες δεν εχω πριοβλημα,οταν ειμαι στο κρεβατι για να μην υπερθερμανθει αν εχω καποιο προγραμμα βαρυ,επειδη η κουβερτα εμποδιζει τον αερα να διαφυγει αχαχαχαχαχαχ   το βαζω  πανω σε 2 βιβλια  και δεν εχει προβλημα .. Και εγω dell εχω

----------


## jean

> 3 υπολογιστες ειχα μεχρι τωρα ολοι αυτοι την συνεργσια εχουν αχαχαχ



οκ! το ξεπέρασα...χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## jean

> απο θερμοκρασιες δεν εχω πριοβλημα,οταν ειμαι στο κρεβατι για να μην υπερθερμανθει αν εχω καποιο προγραμμα βαρυ,επειδη η κουβερτα εμποδιζει τον αερα να διαφυγει αχαχαχαχαχαχ   το βαζω  πανω σε 2 βιβλια  και δεν εχει προβλημα .. Και εγω dell εχω



κι εγώ, απο τότε που πήρα λαπτοπ, έχουν αποκτήσει αξία τα βιβλία μου!!!  :Lol:

----------


## giannaras13

> κι εγώ, απο τότε που πήρα λαπτοπ, έχουν αποκτήσει αξία τα βιβλία μου!!!



χαχαχαχ αυτη παντως πρεπει να ειναι ελληνικη πατεντα,παντως απο διδει καλυτερα απο τις βασεις

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> α, ξέχασα να ρωτήσω...απο θερμοκρασίες πώς πας?



 Υποθέτω θα μιλάς για Linux. Σε desk με 12.04 η HD4670 ανέβαζε πάνω από 50C γιατί δούλευε στο φουλ,( ενω με το 10.04 και κλειστούς οδηγούς είχε καλύτερη διαχείριση) και της χαμήλωσα τα ρολόγια μέσω προγράμματος και έπεσε στους 40.

----------


## giannaras13

> Υποθέτω θα μιλάς για Linux. Σε desk με 12.04 η HD4670 ανέβαζε πάνω από 50C γιατί δούλευε στο φουλ,( ενω με το 10.04 και κλειστούς οδηγούς είχε καλύτερη διαχείριση) και της χαμήλωσα τα ρολόγια μέσω προγράμματος και έπεσε στους 40.



τι εφαρμογες χεησιμοποιουσες?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα εγω θα πω κατι διφορετικο εχω ενα λαπτοπ ΗΡ ομνιμπουκ 6000 εχει καρτα ΑΤΙ το βρηκα σε καδο ανακυκλωσης ηθελε μονο δισκο το εχω γυρω στα 7 χρονια με εχει βγαλει παλικαρι τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> τι εφαρμογες χεησιμοποιουσες?



echo low >  /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile αν σε ενδιαφέρει να δώσω λεπτομέριες ή αν βρω το λινκ.

----------


## chip

καλύτερα να ξανακάνεις ένα reflow (μονος σου) και όσο ζήσει και μετά άλλο λαπτοπ.
Η καινούρια θα είναι πανάκριβη και αν πάρει από ebay ειναι μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πάρεις μεταχειρισμένη η επισκευασμένη και να την πληρώσεις και 100+ευρώ!
Αν δεν χρειάζεσαι γι αυτά που κάνεις κάρτα γραφικών πάρε λαπτοπ χωρίς κάρτα γραφικών... έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να σου ζήσει πολλά χρόνια

----------


## jean

> Υποθέτω θα μιλάς για Linux. Σε desk με 12.04 η HD4670 ανέβαζε πάνω από 50C γιατί δούλευε στο φουλ,( ενω με το 10.04 και κλειστούς οδηγούς είχε καλύτερη διαχείριση) και της χαμήλωσα τα ρολόγια μέσω προγράμματος και έπεσε στους 40.



όχι, όχι... στο λαπ τοπ εχω μονο τα 7...και ντρέπομαι γιαυτό!! :Lol: 
βέβαια ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση γιατί όταν το φτιάξω, θα βάλω linux!

----------


## jean

απο εφαρμογές, office, και την σουίτα της adobe! εκεί ζοριζόταν αρκετα...

----------


## toni31

Έχεις βρει από πού θα την αγοράσεις και σε τι τιμή?

----------


## PATENTAS10

Δες και εδώ. Σήμερα παραλαμβάνω. Την προηγούμενη τρίτη παράγγειλα, το απόγευμα θα την βάλω και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## jean

απο ebay έλεγα... δεν έχω βρεί καλύτερες τιμές κάπου, 
μάλιστα έχει της ΑΤΙ και ένας πωλητής που έχω αγοράσει 5-6 φορές...και όλα ηταν τέλεια!!!
Αν έχεις κάτι άλλο να προτείνεις ευπρόσδεκτο!   :Wink: 

φίλε Νίκος βλέπω επέλεξες πάλι την κάρτα "μαμά" ε?

----------


## toni31

> καλύτερα να ξανακάνεις ένα reflow (μονος σου) και όσο ζήσει και μετά άλλο λαπτοπ.
> Η καινούρια θα είναι πανάκριβη και αν πάρει από ebay ειναι μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πάρεις μεταχειρισμένη η επισκευασμένη και να την πληρώσεις και 100+ευρώ!
> Αν δεν χρειάζεσαι γι αυτά που κάνεις κάρτα γραφικών πάρε λαπτοπ χωρίς κάρτα γραφικών... έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να σου ζήσει πολλά χρόνια







> απο ebay έλεγα... δεν έχω βρεί καλύτερες τιμές κάπου, 
> μάλιστα έχει της ΑΤΙ και ένας πωλητής που έχω αγοράσει 5-6 φορές...και όλα ηταν τέλεια!!!
> Αν έχεις κάτι άλλο να προτείνεις ευπρόσδεκτο!  
> 
> φίλε Νίκος βλέπω επέλεξες πάλι την κάρτα "μαμά" ε?



Απο ebay μάλλον επισκευασμένη θα πάρεις όπως λέει και  ο chip :Wink:

----------


## angel_grig

> Δες και εδώ. Σήμερα παραλαμβάνω. Την προηγούμενη τρίτη παράγγειλα, το απόγευμα θα την βάλω και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.



Εχω παρει 2 καρτες απο τον Τουρκο-οι καρτες του ειναι καινουργιες.Αψογος πωλητης!Προτιμησα nvidia για να ειμαι σιγουρος απο πλευρας συμβατοτητας.Και 3 χρονια να αντεξουν (οσο περιπου πηγαν και οι αλλες) μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## PATENTAS10

Έβαλα την κάρτα γραφικών και λειτουργεί άψογα. Θ συμφωνήσω με τον angel_grig ο Τούρκος είναι Άψογος πωλητής και επαγγελματίας. Ακριβώς σε μια βδομάδα την είχα στα χέρια μου την κάρτα. Τον συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## lordjimis

Παιδιά..θα αναστήσω ξανά το θέμα γιατί έχω απελπιστεί..έχω ένα 7720g με χαλασμένη κάρτα γραφικών (είχε την 9500m gs) καίγεται λοιπόν αυτή..παίρνω την 9300m gs..που υποτίθεται ήταν συμβατή..την βάζω λοιπόν..μαύρη η οθόνη του λαπτοπ αλλά με εξωτερική οθόνη λειτουργούσε τέλεια..(σημείωση..δεν έδειχνε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στην οθόνη του λαπτοπ, ούτε το bios, ενώ στην εξωτερική έδειχνε και το bios) σαν να είχε αλλάξει η default οθόνη.

Έχω δοκιμάσει ως τώρα διάφορα bios κτλ αλλά τίποτα.. έχω φάει άπειρες ώρες σε αυτό..
πριν την πετάξω έχετε καμια λύση..ή να πάω σε κάτι τέτοιο που δηλώνει ότι είναι συμβατή με 7720g??
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dihatzou

Μετά από 9.5 χρόνια τα έπαιξε κ η δικιά μου κάρτα γραφικών (9500m gs 512ΜΒ) στον 7720g.  Την έψησα και δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα, αλλά δε ξέρω για πόσο και δε ξέρω πόσο το ψήσιμο θα δουλεύει. Έχει βρει κανείς κάρτα που να είναι συμβατή με το μήχάνημα; Συμβατές εμφανίζονται πολλές στο νετ, αλλά όταν τις βάζουν δεν δουλεύουν (έτσι λένε τουλ). Αν έχει βρει κάποιος λύση ας με ενημερώσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## cards44

καλημέρα ,
ποιος ειναι ο τούρκος \ seller να τον έχουμε υπόψιν 







> Εχω παρει 2 καρτες απο τον Τουρκο-οι καρτες του ειναι καινουργιες.Αψογος πωλητης!Προτιμησα nvidia για να ειμαι σιγουρος απο πλευρας συμβατοτητας.Και 3 χρονια να αντεξουν (οσο περιπου πηγαν και οι αλλες) μια χαρα ειναι

----------

